# Is it time to let go? What would you do if it were your dog...



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

_When do you know it is time to put your dog down? Should I allow my dog to be put down?_​ 

I am talking here about my male *12 years old pekingese*. He has gone through so much, he was Dx with Cancer at around 5 y/o. Everything went well, the tumor was removed and he received chemo. He has always walked "funny" but since last year he has gotten worse, he barely walks without falling, his rear legs are weaker than ever but he would still walk and get up. There is something wrong with his bite and teeths too (Do not know how it is known in english). We believe he was a really bad cross. My mother bought him at a pet shop when I was a kid, she went for his sister but when my mother saw him, she fall in love with him too... So my mother arrived with two puppies instead of one. Her sister is the opposite, she still walks, runs and jumps.​ 
He's a dog that would still eat and drink... He is a dog that would fall asleep at 9 p.m and sleep until 1 pm next day, wake up to eat, drink, pee and sleep again until his next meal at around 7-8 p.m.... 

He pretty much spends his days sleeping and so does her sister.

Here is the deal:

A few days ago I noticed a spot near his nose in between his fur, with a little of blood. I started cleaning the place and applying betadine since then....but today the water bowl was full of blood...​ I went to check on him and everything was fine...except there were now 3 little holes. I instantly recognized them as worms, I took him to the vet and they were cleaning and taking them out, not only from near the nose but his mouth.......... I do not know how it all happened.​ ​ My family and my vet want him to be put down TOMORROW...

I am having a difficult time believing there is nothing we can do for him. I knew the time was coming but I was not expecting this, not like this. The vets offered a surgery but they believe he will not handle it.....

They gave him antibiotics, anti inflammatory....he is not eating since yesterday night. We cannot give him anything but serum....I just gave him which he drank openly....he is sleeping at this moment, he is kind of more OFF than usual....

What would you do in my situation? Would you let him go? What bothers me the most is the fact that they are not giving him any chance....​


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

There is much honor to be found in fighting the good fight...there is tremendous hardship and confusion to be found when we can't get what we try and wish so hard for.... Your spirit and 'heart" are all in the proper place. I only so wish we had a "magic wand " at times. Regardless of how this unfolds, it seems you have a big heart, your pooch is fortunate because of this. Let your conscience be your guide. There are no easy choices....just selfless ones which are sometimes the toughest to make but perhaps the kindest to our ailing furry friends.

SuperG


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, it's hard to let a buddy go. I can say you will know when it's time, A bit more helpful as long as the dog is not in pain and will still eat and drink and has some sense of sprit, you can still fight.

If they are in pain and or will no longer eat then it's time to let go...sorry.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Another vet is coming soon to the House to check on him, though I already know what will happen next. He ate today, in fact he barked for more and drank water but he's not walking, he tries to and falls and keeps trying. 

There is also blood coming from his mouth, not a lot but there is. He's being his usual self, growling and barking at the other dogs in the House.

Everyone that watched him walk and fall would ask me why wasn't I thinking about the chance of putting him down. They would not understand that even though he was not able to walk properly, he would still get up, ask for food, drink, pee and poop. Roll over on his back asking to be petted. 

But now, I think there is nothing I can do to stop what is coming. I would really love to hear this vet say that there is something to try for him....but would it be fair for him?


----------

